# Another recent one.



## TRfromMT (Apr 23, 2019)

Here's a handle project on a very basic ESEE 4. A friend gave it to me about a year ago. He had recently lost his father, and I was just there to hang out with him. I had mentioned one time (a while before) that I'd like to turn an ESEE into a project knife, "You know, a forced patina, exotic scales, mosaic pins, the whole bit."

This arrived in the mail completely by surprise. It took me about a year to gather a few materials and find the space to do the project.

I love projects like this. I lose myself in the shop for a few hours and really don't think about much except the wood and the person related to the knife.

Spalted eucalyptus, mosaic pins, and blue liners (can't see the liners very well, but they are 1/16" G10).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 23, 2019)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2019)

I love esee knives. That one looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 27, 2019)

That's a proper working tool, simple and useful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

